# How do you set up a flasher/dodger rig for trout?



## rdiddy801

I've been reading up on the success many fishermen have with flashers and dodgers, and I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to provide some information on how to rig a good one up for trout in Utah's reservoirs. Colors, size, and accompanying bait/lure? I don't have a downrigger, so I guess I'm looking for an in-line set-up???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Flashers, dodgers and lure combos are endless.

I personally like to put the squid, tiny spoon, wedding ring what ever your using about 1 and a half length away from the size of what ever flasher or dodger. Example

If im using a 10" dodged I wrap the line around my dodger on one side and half way up the other side so I would have roughly 15" of line and attach my lure. 

Speed of the boat and depth maybe more criticle then lure color. Although I have found combinations I have confidence in. The speed needs to be fast enough to allow the dodger to swing back and forth and every once in awhile spin all the way arround. If its just spinning its doesn't have the fish catching appeal. Its the direction change of the lure that triggers the strike. So if the line behind the dodger is too long the lure wont have movment if its to close the fish wont bite it.

Dont forget to tip your lure with bait. It ups your catch rates. 

Down riggers and quality fish finders can quickly eliminate poor fishing areas and increase your catch rates by stacking poles and pulling more water. 

Good luck


----------



## troller

you can find out a lot on dodgers on U tube
To get your dodger down add weight about a ft. in front of the dodger
are buy a downrigger.

http://www.kenscustomtackle.com/Fishing_Tips_281W.html

Dodgers are the work horses of Kokanee and trout fishing
http://www.fishwithgary.com/selecting_dodger_size.html


----------



## dubob

Rdiddy,

You can simulate the function of down riggers by using dipsy-divers to get your lure set-up down deep. Here is a video clip that will give you some basics on their use; 



. Dipsy-divers come in several different sizes and smaller ones would be more appropriate for use in Utah.

You should also do a search on YouTube for dodger set-ups. there are hundreds of clips available showing their use.


----------

